# Sharm Furniture Packs



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

OMG I am back and still alive thought I had to check in been SUPER busy with my business and we have had limited internet in Nabq since Friday.

I also had a visit to the Sharm International "Pyramid" Hospital gosh that place is dire need a biopsy for my lump if it does not go away in 7 days after a course of antibiotics that should prove interesting yes you can all laugh its in my groin and its not a boil like maiden says its an enlarged lymph gland I am sure it will be OK at least I made everyone laugh with my Mubaruk "kalabosh" "mafia" impression as I was on the bed clutching my chest saying "where is my money" 

Looks like I am moving to pastures new but I dont want this to turn into one of those OMG advertising threads but I am moving to my own playboy villa (once its all signed) in Hadaba with my OWN garden that has proper soil :clap2: Suppose it will only be a playboy villa until July 27th when the wife comes

I can also hang my leopard skin /zebra style underwear out there without it getting the wry looks it gets here at the complex I have to add the gold shiny briefs turned silver in the wash :confused2:

I need some furniture, nothing fancy just something that is not like the LURVELY brown furniture I was offered by the previous owner for the sum of errr 17000 LE they were dead proud of it looks quite sturdy and robust with a thick glass top I could see no razor marks in the glass so they must be good people :eyebrows:

OK question is where do I get a cheap furniture pack in Sharm if its haaram to tell me here please PM me :ranger:


----------

